# Fiat Ducato electric window not working - solved



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

2001 Hobby 750.

Short video on my Fiat Ducato electric window switch.

My drivers side window switch had an intermittent fault causing the drivers side window to 'stick' when going up. It would stop half way, then you'd need to give the switch a really good push to make it work, and sometimes even this didn't work leaving the window half down. Then, for no reason it would work again!

I guessed it was a contact but wasn't sure.

It was a really easy fix -


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very useful David - thanks for that.

Might save me looking a plonker too, as I would have done just the same in trying to remove the switches. :crying:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You were unlucky to break that David, I've done the same on all three of my Dukes, with no problems, I suspect a previous owner might have broken two of the tabs off.

I find those switches most annoying on UK RHD vans as they didn't bother changing the wiring and the left of the two switches still operates the drivers window.

The contact cleaning trick has also worked twice now on the fridge rotary selector switch, once while away, I make sure we have either an old points file or a ward file handy, possible a metal nail file just in case, usually the latter as I have been known to do my own nails instead of spending a fortune at the nail parlour


----------

